# baby wipes to clean the wheel



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

So I was wondering while cleaning my little Fabio’s wheel because even though he goes in a liter pan he always poops on his wheel, if baby wipes would be ok to use to clean the wheel or if it could be harmful to my little quills of joy. So my question is if I use baby wipes to clean my hedgehog’s wheel could it be harmful to his health or would it be ok to use? Also if it isn't ok to clean it with baby wipes what do you usually clean your hedgehog’s wheel with? I have been just using hot water on a paper towel. Thanks in advance for responding to this post.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

You can use 50/50 water vinegar solution - spray it on wipe it off later. I have heard of people using baby wipes, they are made to be gentle directly on a baby and the hedgehog would only have indirect contact. You might want to look for unscented baby wipes.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

Where would I get 50/50 water vinegar solution?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lulu4au said:


> Where would I get 50/50 water vinegar solution?


Buy a jug of vinegar at your grocery store. Get an empty spray bottle. Fill half with vinegar, and half with water, and voila! You have your homemade cleaning solution. ^_^


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

oooooh ok thanks : )


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

If water/vinegar doesn't work for you, you can try a water + chlorhexidine solution. Most vet suppliers will have it, i.e. http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.a ... pf_id=1365

It's super concentrated, so the little bottle will last pretty much forever. 

(Not gonna lie, I can't stand the smell of vinegar - especially mixed with poop... and neither could Eva, even after I couldn't smell it anymore myself she still refused to use her wheel - even after I rinsed it with clean water about a zillion times.)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The O-cel-o dishwand is hard to beat for cleaning wheels,just fill it with your favorite dish detergent and scrub away :lol: dish detergents have free and clear products just like washing powders.


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok i was just worried because Fabio licks everything :lol: lol so I was worried about those things hurting him or being harmful to his health but thanks you so much!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

ana said:


> If water/vinegar doesn't work for you, you can try a water + chlorhexidine solution. Most vet suppliers will have it, i.e. http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.a ... pf_id=1365
> 
> It's super concentrated, so the little bottle will last pretty much forever.
> 
> (Not gonna lie, I can't stand the smell of vinegar - especially mixed with poop... and neither could Eva, even after I couldn't smell it anymore myself she still refused to use her wheel - even after I rinsed it with clean water about a zillion times.)


Oooh, May have to try that. Some mornings the vinegar/poop combo makes me really nauseous.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

jopenguin said:


> ana said:
> 
> 
> > If water/vinegar doesn't work for you, you can try a water + chlorhexidine solution. Most vet suppliers will have it, i.e. http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.a ... pf_id=1365
> ...


chlorhexidine actually smells really good! It's not a strong scent or anything to bother your hedgehogs, it's just a clean fresh scent and soooo much better than vinegar!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree, chlorhexidine does smell really nice, and that's what I've used for cleaning Lily's cage and wheel since I got her a year ago. The only thing I've found is that it doesn't completely eliminate the stinky smell of her wheel. I'm going out shopping today and am planning to get some vinegar to keep a half-vinegar, half-water solution in another spray bottle. Clean the wheel with the clorhexidine solution, then do a quick spray and wipe down with the vinegar solution to get rid of the smell.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> I agree, chlorhexidine does smell really nice, and that's what I've used for cleaning Lily's cage and wheel since I got her a year ago. The only thing I've found is that it doesn't completely eliminate the stinky smell of her wheel. I'm going out shopping today and am planning to get some vinegar to keep a half-vinegar, half-water solution in another spray bottle. Clean the wheel with the clorhexidine solution, then do a quick spray and wipe down with the vinegar solution to get rid of the smell.


That's true, I do actually use vinegar when doing a full cage clean to remove the initial odour, and then I use the chlorhexidine to remove the vinegar odour :lol:

I used to do that with the wheels too, but now that I'm using the Carolina Storm wheel, it never smells because the poop doesnt get stuck on it, which is pretty awesome


----------



## lulu4au (Apr 11, 2010)

I cleaned both of my hedgies cages today and man my whole apt smelled like that 50/50 :lol: . But I sprayed some sweet pea spray in the air and it smelled better but I think I am still going to get some of that other spray for the smell. Thank you guys for helping me so much!


----------

